# New Stihl 034 Super



## Scottiver (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi guys, today on Craiglist I saw an ad for a new, never used Stihl 034 Super for $400. I've been in the market for either a ms361 or ms362 and this saw has similar specs.
Does this sound like a good deal and could there be any problems with an unused 20 year old saw that is otherwise in flawless condition?


----------



## Pelorus (Dec 21, 2012)

I know a couple of guys that had bad experiences with their 034s, but I never owned one. My 362 has been good.
I've had more misses than hits buying used saws, so I wouldn't spend $400 on a 20 yr old 60cc saw no matter how good it looked.


----------



## mckeetree (Dec 21, 2012)

Having ran Stihl saws longer than most folks on here I will put my two cents in. The 034 super was never one of my favorites. I would under no circumstances pay that for that saw. For an 038 super I would come up with the money for an unused one. I ran one 038 super till the case was haywired together. There is no telling how many hours that saw had on it. They were a little on the heavy side though.


----------



## mckeetree (Dec 21, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> I've had more misses than hits buying used saws



He says it is new.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Dec 21, 2012)

riiiiiiiiight.......


----------



## IthacaMan (Dec 21, 2012)

The 034 super was the first version of what became the 036. They have the same specs. I think its about 61cc and 4.6hp.


----------



## Brushwacker (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll be the first here to stick up for 034's. My best saw was an 034 super, used it singly for about 95% of my cutting needs 10 years or so. I'd say 10 to 15 cord a year average cutting 16" lengths. 1 seizure at about 3 years old from straight gas. I got it freed up in the woods and continued using it problem free with the scuffed piston the entire time I owned it. During the same period I worked for the state and they had an 034 super equally as dependable that I used often. It went through the hands of many other employees and prison inmates that were assigned to work with us. A majority of them didn't want to take care of a chainsaw properly if they even had the right idea how to. I don't remember a malfunction on that one either. I've seen many 034's-36's go through tree services and I would have to say I haven't recognized another model of any saw hold up better in numbers through the last 20 years. I've used them with a 25" hardnose bar in oaks and they pulled through with little restraint in most with the exception of big white oaks. Very compact for their displacement and they handle with shorter bars more like a trim saw. I think their the berries with a 20" sprocket nose as an all around firewood and utility saw for outdoor living. The air filters plug up faster then others but its fast and easy to maintain them through the day. They are not the best of everything but regardless of all the hype you hear about this or that saw being so they all have disadvantages as well as advantages. Buy what fits your needs and suits your comfort needs. I would pay $400 for a new 034 s over $700 for a 361 or 362 but I'd prefer to examine the piston through the exhaust and gas it up and hear it run and idle properly to confirm its running condition. $400 was what I paid for mine new about 1990 ,list price was closer to $450. You might offer 50 to $100 less but I bet it would go closer to $500 if its obviously new on ebay.


----------



## Scottiver (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, i'm still thinking about it. I haven't talked to the guy yet to hear the full story on the saw but i'll let you know what happens. I'd be more hesitant if it was on ebay, but since it's local I can check it out in person which I may do tomorrow.


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 21, 2012)

If the saw was truly new I'd buy it in a heart beat and I need another saw like a hole in the head, they are a great saw, fantastic firewood saw, if it is truly new I'd snap it up in a heart beat , very easy design to work on, not that you will ever have too if taken care of properly.


----------



## Scottiver (Dec 22, 2012)

Well I went and looked at the saw today and liked what I saw. The gentleman was probably in his mid seventies and lived in a nice house in a nice neighborhood and had originally bought the saw 10 years ago as a backup saw for the ranch that he had and never got around to needing it.
He said he would start it once or twice a year to keep everything moving then drained the gas and ran it dry.
Well it was obvious that the saw had never been used to cut wood as it was in pristine condition.
I put some of my own gas in it and it started on the fifth pull and ran great so I paid him his asking price of $395 and I think I will get many years of good service out of it.
So far i'm a happy camper. :msp_smile:
Thanks to all for the advise.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I just found out that there's a chainsaw specific subforum. I guess I should have posted this thread there. Sorry


----------



## Brushwacker (Dec 23, 2012)

Make sure your carb is adjusted right with a clean air filter and the gas mixture you're going to use. After several tanks of fuel (break in) check it again, you don't want to exceed maximum no load rpm. Don't be afraid to remove the air filter cover during fill ups and tap out the build up of saw dust. Its easy and quick and will do much for preventing carbon build up keeping it running in peak performance through out the day. Blow it out lightly, the filter and cylinder fins for cooling, with air at the end of the day or before your next outing. It probably will not be long before Stihl quits manufactering that air filter so it would probably be a good idea to buy a spare before they are hard to find. The filter style changed on the 036 which is the later version 034.
Congradulations, should be a great saw and great buy !


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 23, 2012)

Congratulations on a great saw, it looks like it is in pristine condition, fantastic firewood saw. I'd run nothing but 91 octance/non-ethanol and Stihl Ultra a 50:1 and keep your filter maintained as the previous poster stated, it should last you 25/30 years. Rep sent
!


----------



## kr5258 (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow! I'd have a hard time using that saw, I would keep it as a shelf queen. You rarely see those in that condition. Send that one to me and I'll send you a work saw.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Dec 23, 2012)

After reading the first few responses I panicked a little for you. Thinking, really? You have a chance to go back and buy a brand new pre Mickey Mouse EPA 034 super for about what they sold for 20 years ago...???

Sure technology has built better saws for pros, but that saw will last a homeowner a lifetime of firewood. Besides, for the money you be looking at ms290 out the door with tax at $405.


----------



## Pelorus (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pic; that saw does look mint condition and should last you a long time.


----------



## Scottiver (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah I would have kicked myself if i'd let this one get away.
Everyone says they don't make 'em like that anymore...well this one is made exactly like "that". :msp_biggrin:
It sure is pretty, as a matter of fact it has a place of honor on my living room floor right in front of the TV. 
So who makes a non ethanol gasoline these days? (i'm in California)


----------



## Brushwacker (Dec 23, 2012)

Some people use aviation fuel. I understand it keeps very long.


----------



## Pelorus (Dec 24, 2012)

I sure hope that fellow you bought it from didn't swipe it from a 85 yr old great grandma who was gonna use it to earn some extra money on her days off from Walmart.


----------



## ChainLightning (Feb 11, 2020)

Pelorus said:


> I sure hope that fellow you bought it from didn't swipe it from a 85 yr old great grandma who was gonna use it to earn some extra money on her days off from Walmart.


I know this is 8 years old but I must say that comment was a little harsh.


----------

